# Look who is cold smoking cheese AND butter baby!



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 5, 2016)

Ok...................I am totally hooked on cold smoking cheese.  Did two batches in two days.......does this mean I might need some sort of "cheese therapy" lol.  Not only did I cold smoke another batch of cheese, I cold smoked some butter and kosher salt.  I used the smoked butter to make a batch of bbq sauce and oh my Lord it is delicious.  Now I need to fire up my smoker and make some ribs so I can tryout my bbq sauce!! Here's a few pics of my cold smoking project yesterday. Thinking about smoking my spiced nuts recipe for the holiday......they are great with cocktails.  Happy Holiday Season everyone!  Josie













IMG_5982.jpg



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Dec 5, 2016


















IMG_8344.jpg



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Dec 5, 2016


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 5, 2016)

Looks great. I haven't done butter but may need to now.


----------



## gary s (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey Great post and good to see you    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 5, 2016)

bmudd14474 said:


> Looks great. I haven't done butter but may need to now.


go for it bmudd14474 it's delish!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 5, 2016)

gary s said:


> Hey Great post and good to see you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary always love to stop by the forum when I have time to play!!  Thanks for the points.  Have a blessed Holiday Season.  Josie


----------



## wade (Dec 5, 2016)

Good looking butter and cheese 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Butter is good for garnishing dishes before serving. If you cook with it the smoke flavour gets lost. I smoke butter for a local restaurant. The same goes for smoked salt - you get a bigger impact from it if you use it as a condiment on the table rather than using it in the cooking.













Butter in Smoker.jpg



__ wade
__ Dec 5, 2016


















Butter Smoked and Packed.jpg



__ wade
__ Dec 5, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 6, 2016)

Everything looks great Josie!

Looks like your on a roll now!

The weather is supposed to cool down here Friday.

So I'm planning on smoking some cheese & lox.

I'm out of lox & only have 1 block of cheese left from last winter.

Have a great holiday!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 6, 2016)

Looking good.

Little to warm here to smoke some cheese today.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2016)

Looks good Josie! 

Little cold here this morning for cold smoking. 17f, and snow on the ground, brrrrr!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 6, 2016)

Stuff looks great. Once you start you can't stop, can you?


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 6, 2016)

Wade said:


> Good looking butter and cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok thanks for the tip Wade.  Your butter looks great.  When I made my bbq sauce and finishing sauce, I added my smoked butter at the end so it had a very nice smoky flavor.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 6, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Everything looks great Josie!
> 
> Looks like your on a roll now!
> 
> ...


YESSSS Al I'm on a roll lol.  I've been wanting to smoke some lox also.  Are you going to post your process and recipe?  Would love to see your process especially.  Have a blessed holiday season Al.  Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 6, 2016)

nepas said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Little to warm here to smoke some cheese today.


wish it were warmer here.....I don't like it when it's this chilly.  On the brighter side I've been able to cold smoke lots of cheese!  Have a Happy Holiday Season nepas.

Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 6, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good Josie!
> 
> Little cold here this morning for cold smoking. 17f, and snow on the ground, brrrrr!





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good Josie!
> 
> Little cold here this morning for cold smoking. 17f, and snow on the ground, brrrrr!





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good Josie!
> 
> Little cold here this morning for cold smoking. 17f, and snow on the ground, brrrrr!





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good Josie!
> 
> Little cold here this morning for cold smoking. 17f, and snow on the ground, brrrrr!


17f brrrrrrrrrr that's way too cold for me.  Have a Happy Holiday Season DS and please try and stay warm.  I would recommend lots of hot toddies my friend!

Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 6, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> Stuff looks great. Once you start you can't stop, can you?


I know right..........I love cold smoking stuff.  Will be back at it today LOL.


----------



## tropics (Dec 7, 2016)

Josie that all looks good I am thinking I should do some butter soon.Thanks for sharing

Richie


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 7, 2016)

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> wish it were warmer here.....I don't like it when it's this chilly.  On the brighter side I've been able to cold smoke lots of cheese!  Have a Happy Holiday Season nepas.
> 
> Josie


TY

And to you and your family also.


----------



## seenred (Dec 7, 2016)

Mmm...smoked cheese is the best!!  Looks terrific Josie, nicely done!  







Happy Holidays Friend!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 7, 2016)

Wonderful post Josie! b


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 7, 2016)

Wonderful post Josie! b


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 7, 2016)

nepas said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Little to warm here to smoke some cheese today.





tropics said:


> Josie that all looks good I am thinking I should do some butter soon.Thanks for sharing
> 
> Richie


do it Richie it will make you feel better LOL.  Have a wonderful Holiday Season Richie.  Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 7, 2016)

SeenRed said:


> Mmm...smoked cheese is the best!!  Looks terrific Josie, nicely done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Holidays to you and yours Red.  Thanks for the points my smoking friend!

Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 7, 2016)

gary s said:


> Hey Great post and good to see you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Gary.  Have a wonderful Holiday Season my friend.

Josie


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 7, 2016)

Looks great Josie, Happy holidays girl!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 7, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Looks great Josie, Happy holidays girl!


Hey thanks redheelerdog and I hope you and your family have a wonderful Holiday Season as well.

Be Blessed my friend,

Josie


----------



## daveomak (Dec 7, 2016)

JOSIE !!!!!  Have we passed in the dark ??   or am I slow in keeping up ??    Great cold smoking thread....   Enjoy the winter....  

Dave


----------



## emsemt (Dec 8, 2016)

Looks great, did you cut the blocks of cheese before smoking them?  I've smoked cheese twice now and the middle doesn't seem to get much smoke in it.  I vacuum seal it and leave it for 1 week before cutting into it.  Should I leave it in longer before cutting into it? I smoke it for 3 hrs. with Hickory/cherry blend.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 9, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> JOSIE !!!!!  Have we passed in the dark ??   or am I slow in keeping up ??    Great cold smoking thread....   Enjoy the winter....
> 
> Dave


haha Dave ~ no we haven't passed by in the dark and you are not slow in keeping up lol...I have been super busy with catering gigs so I stop by the forum when I can.  Hope you are well and enjoying the Holiday Season.  Be Blessed my friend and you enjoy the winter also. 

Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 9, 2016)

EMSEMT said:


> Looks great, did you cut the blocks of cheese before smoking them? I've smoked cheese twice now and the middle doesn't seem to get much smoke in it. I vacuum seal it and leave it for 1 week before cutting into it. Should I leave it in longer before cutting into it? I smoke it for 3 hrs. with Hickory/cherry blend.


Hi EMSEMT. The first batch I cut my blocks of cheese in half and I ran into the same problem as you did.













IMG_0182.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Dec 9, 2016






so for the second batch I cut my cheese into smaller chunks and it was perfect.  I am learning as I go with cold smoking cheese lol.  Good thing I'm getting some positive feedback from my buddies on the forum.  According to my SMF buddies they say the longer your cheese ages the better the flavor.  The problem I have is my cheese don't last that long lol.  So here's what I'm doing now..........I don't tell anyone I have smoked cheese for sale LOL.  That way I can age it a little bit longer. Have a blessed Holiday Season EMSEMT.  Josie 













IMG_0243.jpg



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Dec 9, 2016


----------



## emsemt (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.  I'll start cutting it and letting it rest longer.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Dec 9, 2016)

EMSEMT said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'll start cutting it and letting it rest longer.


you are more than welcome my smoking buddy!


----------



## 801driver (Dec 9, 2016)

EMSEMT said:


> Looks great, did you cut the blocks of cheese before smoking them? I've smoked cheese twice now and the middle doesn't seem to get much smoke in it. I vacuum seal it and leave it for 1 week before cutting into it. Should I leave it in longer before cutting into it? I smoke it for 3 hrs. with Hickory/cherry blend.


Depending on what you are going to do with your cheese, but this is what I do.  You can re-stack it back into a brick before storage if you would like.

Post 33 of this thread

.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152459/dedicated-whiskey-barrel-cold-smoker/20

Good luck to you.


----------



## 801driver (Dec 9, 2016)

801Driver said:


> Depending on what you are going to do with your cheese, but this is what I do.  You can re-stack it back into a brick before storage if you would like.
> 
> Post 33 of this thread
> 
> ...


Number 22 in this thread is what I was originally looking for.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/238879/smoked-cheese/20


----------

